# Popups OT/NT



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

About the time Yahoo put in their NEO interface (talk about breaking something that is working, but that is another complaint) I started getting a lot of popups. I am not sure if they are related, but i keep getting ads and survey requests as I move through pages I normally visit, even here.


I use Firefox and installed the plugin that reverts the look back to the last interface, but it did not stop the popups. Is anybody else having this problem?

One of the reasons I am asking is some people have reported that NEO changed the way their browser worked.

Any suggestions as to how to block the popups? I have the Firefox popup blocker running, but it seems to be broken.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I run Ad-Aware Free, an anti malware/virus and it has a good blocker more times than not I have to right click to open a link because the blocker is effective. 

John


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Get Adblock Plus. I use it for Firefox and on my Samsung phone. Free download too.

Works great...although I personally hate Yahoo and will never use it, so I'm not sure if AdBlockPlus will solve any pop ups they may have installed.

Link:

*Adblock Plus *


Another thing may be to be selective on what cookies you accept. I do this, but you kind of have to know what you need and what you don't to do it right.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Adblock plus on Firefox.. 
I haven't seen a popup ad in 7 years.. 

Scot


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 10 Sep 2013 05:28 PM 
Adblock plus on Firefox.. 
I haven't seen a popup ad in 7 years.. 

Scot 
Then you don't visit the Clambake Forums!
Maybe with Thompson gone, even that will stop.
I keep using ABP to select and block, and they keep changing stuff to get around it.
They're really overlays, but still pop-ups.
TOC


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't understand what Yahoo has to do with surfing the web and getting pop-ups on any web page that is not associated with Yahoo.

I have a Yahoo e-mail account and I go to it to read my e-mail and then I go someplace else and am not bothered by anything that Yahoo does when I am elsewhere.

I have IE-10 set to block the pop-ups that it can and I use DoNotTrackMe to block web sites from tracking where I surf, but the only (sort'a) Pop-ups that I get are the ones that are built into a webpage on places like Trains dot Com or when I am looking at the news portion of Yahoo.

Some of those are infuriating in that I am trying to read the synopsis of a news item and some football player or a car or a horse or some cartoon character runs across the page over top of what I am reading to attempt to get me to read the advert it is running to... all it does is make me note the advertiser so I can BOYCOTT them. Annoy me and you can't have my money!

But I get NO pop-ups when here on MLS or any of the other forums I frequent or when viewing e-bay or Amazon, etc. (other than those that they put into the page itself).


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I would imagine, given the very poor engineering and actual thought that seems to have gone into NEO, that spyware may have infected some users, hence the pop-ups. 
I find that using old FireFox and IE 8 or earlier prevents most of that stuff for me anyway...I never did see NEO on any of the yahoo groups I am a member of.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a Google search for "Yahoo NEO" and found lots of folk that don't like it. Seems it is a beta version of something new coming from Yahoo. Ignoring the 1st 3 hits about NeoGenomics and a Neo-Nazi group, the 4th hit was a list of Yahoo answers links to complaints and one of them gave a workaround to get back to the classic version of Yahoo Groups. 

But I still wonder why it would affect your viewing of MLS or any other site unless you are using Yahoo Groups as a home page to view other web sites THROUGH... Can't you just go to the address box at the top of the browser and enter text for the URL of the site you want to go to? like "www.mylargescale.com". To save having to type URLs in again, save the places you frequent in the "Favourites" list of the browser and select the URL from there. 

If you are not using Yahoo as a base page, then your computer might be infected by mal-ware and you need to get it cleaned of it.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, thought I was in the public forum when I posted this. At least that was what I was looking at. 

Thanks for the leads. Will investigate and make a decision. 

Apparently Yahoo's NEO modifies the browser. That is why the patch is done to the browser. NEO is making something that was working into something that is frustrating to use. Before this i rarely got a popup with Firefox's browser, and now they show up about every other page.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

From what I've read, this is being phased in and not everybody has it ... yet 

GOOD NEWS 
There is a way to remove the neo from your system, but you must run Firefox to do it. 
I have been told this is safe and it has gotten several Thanks for Posting comments... from yahell groups users. 

http://ehibbert.org.uk/extension/install.html 

I'm fairly ignorant, but I believe this is a plug in that runs and removes the neo stuff (oops too technical term)... It restores the Original look. 
I haven't been blessed with it yet so I guess there's time for me to get firefox.... 

John


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the plugin that I installed. Although it changed the look of yahoo back to what it was, it did not stop the other things from happening. 

Installed adblock plus yesterday, still stuff going on. Am going to try to see what firefox says today.


----------

